# Our new puppy!



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Our new puppy is home and had his first bite of raw chicken too. He seems to understand what he is supposed to do. He didn't eat much but licked and bit at is as you can see in the pictures.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Congrats...this is the TFTerrier? Very cute!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes he is a Toy Fox Terrier and weighs in at a large 2lbs 1oz!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Adorable!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

how wonderful and so adorable. congratulations


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

He is adorable! Your cat is three times as big


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

He's so cute.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

So cute!! Just in time for Christmas!!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Awwww new puppy hugs and loves! Congratulations!


----------

